# Best Of 2013



## Andre (3/3/14)

From ECF (http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...discussion/511252-best-ecf-final-results.html). For what it is worth as taste is so subjective.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/14)

Radiator pluid came first  hehe that stuff is intense


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/3/14)

sheeesh , hmm , maybe , but when did 5 Pawns launch ?? not even a mention , seriously


----------



## Tom (3/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> sheeesh , hmm , maybe , but when did 5 Pawns launch ?? not even a mention , seriously


me thinks...its too expensive for the masses, therefore diluted in the polls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (4/3/14)

So who will be so kind as to import all the 1st, 2nd & 3rd place winners for us locals to have a go at?

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

Thanks for the post @Matthee

Check out those coffee flavours @Rob Fisher !


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Silver said:


> Check out those coffee flavours @Rob Fisher !



I did @Silver but I'm over ordering from overseas unless I really have to... I have been ordering stuff (fishing tackle) for years but it's a pain for a whole host of reasons... it takes a long time or is really expensive to ship and then sometimes the customs Wally's get involved and I want to lose my mind.

I'm sure @Oupa will mix us a winner one day!


----------



## TylerD (4/3/14)

The legends range includes a coffee juice I think.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

TylerD said:


> The legends range includes a coffee juice I think.



Oh happy days!!!!!! ??????


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

Fully agree with you @Rob Fisher - that's why I have yet to order something from overseas for vaping.
Right now, I am still busy going through the available juices locally
And more options have sprung up in the past month or so and hopefully more will come.

As for those international coffee juices, maybe the local retailers can import a few of the winners - will be nice

As for @Oupa, I hope there is a coffee flavour down the line....


----------



## TylerD (4/3/14)

Guevara - Named after a Cuban freedom fighter - Think complex tobaccos with a few other surprises...
Monroe - Named after a famous actress and model - Think naughty, decadent desert...
Dean - Named after a famous actor who died in a car crash - Think dark coffee with a twist...
Lee - Named after a martial arts legend - Think fruity goodness with a kick...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

Thanks for pointing that out. 
Cant believe i missed it. 

Am excited indeed


----------



## Zodiac (6/3/14)

I have tried about 90% of all those juices listed, and i think Heathers is better imho. But i still want/need to get my hands on some Boba's Bounty aaarrgghhhh....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/3/14)

Thanks @Zodiac, you are one of the lucky ones


----------



## vaalboy (7/3/14)

Bring on VML's Guevara muchas gracias!


----------

